# RadioShak SPL meter questions



## sandbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I want to collect data as I progress on my theater build, and dug out my old analog SPL meter for this purpose. But, I don't have an instruction manual. My first readings at 0dB potentiometer on my driver and 5.5 (out of 11 of course) on my Paradigm 15" sub yielded 

inroom: bias "C" "fast" @ 100 dB dialed in, yielded max of +4

adjacent room: same bias @ 70 dB yielded max of +3

room above: same bias redlined at 70 dB on both fast and slow settings (that SW sure does broadcast bass) and I read max 0 at 80 dB.

Are these data meaningful for comparison purposes as I work on my build and eventually complete my theater? In other words, if I repeat them after having done all the low Hz stuff I can, what will the comparison tell me, if anything?

There is a cable port on my SPL. Is it (the SPL) connectable to my pc or mac? Do I want to get software to do the job more scientifically and generate graphical representations of the data? Where? What?

Since my purpose in all this is to document the efficacy of my efforts to reduce low Hz sound pressure in the room above, is there other equipment that would better fit the task? 

Is there a low Hz pink noise generator disk you recommend? What about generating SW energy only? What can I use (a subwoofer only source) that won't blow up my sub unless I intend to?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> There is a cable port on my SPL. Is it (the SPL) connectable to my pc or mac? Do I want to get software to do the job more scientifically and generate graphical representations of the data? Where? What?


Most people on this site use Room EQ Wizard software. We have a REW forum section for any help you would require. It does take some investment of your time to read and learn the software.

You can read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------

